# Some new works.



## Tastino0 (Dec 2, 2011)

Day #326 â€¢ 365 Camilla. di Tastino0 - http://tastino0.jimdo.com, su Flickr




Day #329 â€¢ 365 Mars. di Tastino0 - http://tastino0.jimdo.com, su Flickr




Day #332 â€¢ 365 Rapid. di Tastino0 - http://tastino0.jimdo.com, su Flickr


----------



## RC (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow, awesome shots!! Like #1 best. 8)


----------



## xROELOFx (Dec 2, 2011)

great shots! i really like the atmosphere and colour style


----------



## JR (Dec 2, 2011)

Great work Tastino! Would you mind sharing which lens you used for each pictures? I am just curious. Really like to color effect as well.


----------



## Jettatore (Dec 2, 2011)

Love the 1st and 3rd picture. I have problems with the 2nd image. There is a detail-less shadow running right through the picture. Symbolically that shadow adds nothing for me and the overall composition of the image is keeping my eye focused on the bottom right mound, and my eye is tending to stay locked there, every time I force my eye to check out detail in another area, as I let it wander, it naturally leads straight back to the lower right corner and stays there, which is a dead end. That said, the other two pictures I feel are phenomenal.


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Dec 2, 2011)

I love the soft (yet bold) colours in the first and third one. Well done!


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 2, 2011)

I love the first one!

The second and third ones I want to like, but they make me feel like I should have had a V8. (For those of you who are unfamiliar, it's a vegetable drink who's advertising speaks about being "unbalanced" and shows people walking around tilted to the side.) But iff that's the intent, then awesome! ???


----------



## K-amps (Dec 2, 2011)

Love the effect ! #1 and 3 are very well done.

I like the aspect ratio as well.... take it fomr a guy who has been printing 8x10 for the last 2 weeks and having to crop his hard work... 

What filters / PP have you used to get this effect?


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 16, 2011)

I think I like the first best too, it shows the near macro capabilities of the 135 f/2. I'm also drawn towards the third, possibly because it's the 135 again, but there is probably also an element of thinking about people ignoring what must have been an unusual sight of someone positioning a camera on the edge of a station platform. The middle one does show what can be done with the 25-105 though when used creatively.


----------



## YA-Films (Jan 27, 2012)

WOW! Amazing!
I like the way you post-process your photos.
Why there are black bars?


----------



## g2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Same as the above comments, lovely pics and very well processed


----------

